# Yahoo! Slurp Spider ????



## DGoeij (Oct 4, 2005)

I feel S&B is the only place for a question like this, so here goes:

I was just watching the 'who's online' option (shame you can't wave at those people who are doing the same thing at the same time) but I noticed about a dozen 'Yahoo! Slurp Spider's'.  

What on earth are those? The name sounds like some sort of semi-danger from a very lousy science fiction story, but I do not suppose I have to get me a rolled up newspaper next time I log in?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 4, 2005)

Hehe, the subject of bots has appeared before. As far as I understood, they (these "bots") are automated programs which index various sites in order to perform (later) searches (these indexes are the reason which for you can search online for 8 billion pages in 0.01 secs, while it takes a minute or so to search several hundred files on your pc).


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 4, 2005)

That's a very good explanation for a not very technical, yet not entirely stupid person like me. 

Thanks.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 4, 2005)

You are welcome. Apparently, the new version of windows, Vista, (the previous Longhorn), will have such fast search capabilities. But I think that also Google has something good for us in store. Can't wait to try'em


----------



## Walter (Oct 4, 2005)

DGoeij said:


> I feel S&B is the only place for a question like this, so here goes:
> 
> I was just watching the 'who's online' option (shame you can't wave at those people who are doing the same thing at the same time) but I noticed about a dozen 'Yahoo! Slurp Spider's'.
> 
> What on earth are those? The name sounds like some sort of semi-danger from a very lousy science fiction story, but I do not suppose I have to get me a rolled up newspaper next time I log in?



Big fat nasty spiders crawling all over the web, slurping up all the contents they can find, and growing ever some more...


----------



## David Pence (Oct 4, 2005)

Actually, check out Google's Desktop ...


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 4, 2005)

And what do you know, 'Eight legged freaks' is shown on dutch TV tonight.

Google's desktop? What does that do? I'm currently having fun with Google.earth. I found the region where my girlfriend went on her holiday and she recognised the moutain ranges that this program produced. That was fun. Pearl Harbour is neat as well.


----------



## Sammyboy (Oct 4, 2005)

DGoeij said:


> I feel S&B is the only place for a question like this, so here goes:
> 
> I was just watching the 'who's online' option (shame you can't wave at those people who are doing the same thing at the same time) but I noticed about a dozen 'Yahoo! Slurp Spider's'.
> 
> What on earth are those? The name sounds like some sort of semi-danger from a very lousy science fiction story, but I do not suppose I have to get me a rolled up newspaper next time I log in?


 
Maybe they're distant, hi-tech relatives of Shelob!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 4, 2005)

> Google's desktop? What does that do?


# Get all your personalized info in one place with Sidebar
# Launch applications and search instantly with Quick Find
# Find all your email, files, photos, web history, Gmail, and more
# Search conveniently in Outlook with the Outlook Toolbar 
So it's here .. David, if you tried it, what are your impressions of it?


----------



## Wraithguard (Oct 4, 2005)

DGoeij said:


> And what do you know, 'Eight legged freaks' is shown on dutch TV tonight.
> 
> Google's desktop? What does that do? I'm currently having fun with Google.earth. I found the region where my girlfriend went on her holiday and she recognised the moutain ranges that this program produced. That was fun. Pearl Harbour is neat as well.


 
Although Harbour is the correct spelling, the actual spelling of the place is indeed "Pearl Harbor".

Let me clarify the spider thing. Search engine spiders are sent from their hosts to suck the life out of the sites the visit. Each spider will devour one megabyte of information, where it will divide into two more which thus devour a megabyte each. The process continues until the have an army of about ten thousand. Then they branch out to other sites and devour them, leaving gaping holes in cyberspace that the French Dominion of Capybaras must fill with their atomic underpants.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 4, 2005)

Wraithguard said:


> Let me clarify the spider thing. Search engine spiders are sent from their hosts to suck the life out of the sites the visit. Each spider will devour one megabyte of information, where it will divide into two more which thus devour a megabyte each. The process continues until the have an army of about ten thousand. Then they branch out to other sites and devour them, leaving gaping holes in cyberspace that the French Dominion of Capybaras must fill with their atomic underpants.



This, Rai. *This* is why we love you.


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 5, 2005)

Wraithguard said:


> Although Harbour is the correct spelling, the actual spelling of the place is indeed "Pearl Harbor".



I meant the harbour of Pearl Harbor.  



> Let me clarify the spider thing. Search engine spiders are sent from their hosts to suck the life out of the sites the visit. Each spider will devour one megabyte of information, where it will divide into two more which thus devour a megabyte each. The process continues until the have an army of about ten thousand. Then they branch out to other sites and devour them, leaving gaping holes in cyberspace that the French Dominion of Capybaras must fill with their atomic underpants.



Now that is the part I did not wish to know about. Considering the fact that most of my schoolwork of the past month is saved on a digital workspace. I'll throw my hardcover single volume edition of LOTR at them if they come close.


----------



## Walter (Oct 5, 2005)

DGoeij said:


> Now that is the part I did not wish to know about. Considering the fact that most of my schoolwork of the past month is saved on a digital workspace. I'll throw my hardcover single volume edition of LOTR at them if they come close.


You wouldn't want to annoy an animal twice your size, now, would you?


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 5, 2005)

Master Gamgee got away with it, and since the pen is mightier than the sword, a book the size of tLOTR should get me through WWIII.


----------



## Wraithguard (Oct 5, 2005)

WW3 will be fought with guns and nuclear arms. I don't think a book, or a sword at that matter is going to help.


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 6, 2005)

Wraithguard said:


> WW3 will be fought with guns and nuclear arms. I don't think a book, or a sword at that matter is going to help.



Theoretically, WWIII could be fought by the time guns and nuclear bombs have been surpassed by more modern weaponary, you never know. I do hope it will be fought by the time I'm gone. Or maybe the Dutch can sit this one out, just like the first half of the European Conflict (which is a point of view as well, did you know that? Not seperating those two events, just because there was a brake for two decades, but I'm babbling)

But considering the most likely outcome of a third (second?) world war, wielding a solid, heavy, hardcover book should get me happily through the fourth one then.

EDIT: The most disturbing thing of all, is that this thread is coming into it's second page. And I haven't even mentioned the MSN Spider I noticed yesterday.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 11, 2005)

*it's quiet.......too quiet.....*

I'm starting to think you may have been on to something Rai...



Wraithgaurd said:


> Let me clarify the spider thing. Search engine spiders are sent from their hosts to suck the life out of the sites the visit. Each spider will devour one megabyte of information, where it will divide into two more which thus devour a megabyte each. The process continues until the have an army of about ten thousand. Then they branch out to other sites and devour them, leaving gaping holes in cyberspace that the French Dominion of Capybaras must fill with their atomic underpants.



Right now I am one of only about 3 members on-line; there are 6 guests; 2 MSNbots and _20_ Yahoo Slurp Spiders!!!   

*starts looking for a can of supper raid*


----------



## Wraithguard (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: it's quiet.......too quiet.....*



AraCelebEarwen said:


> starts looking for a can of supper


 
You're going to _feed_ them!?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 12, 2005)

*arg...*

  

YOU KNOW WHAT I MENT!!! 

*mumbling quietly* Stupid spelling anyway... snack, snake; super, supper... darnitallanyway!


----------



## Wraithguard (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: arg...*



AraCelebEarwen said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT I MENT!!!



Yes, I know what you *meant*.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 23, 2005)

*tosses a large, banana cream pie at Rai* _SPLAT!_ 

There are now even more by the way...  I don't have a number for ya but it's not what it once was! Their gunna over-run the place!!!


----------

